# Lekarze > Forum urologiczne >  Czestomocz - bezbarwny mocz.

## setzer

Witam
Dzis zauwazylem ze mam przezroczysty mocz , musze chodzic do toalety mniej wiecej co 1h . Zarzywam Bactrim i maść cutivate na napletek ( lekka stulejka). W poniedzialek odbieram wyniki moczu i krwi oraz wybieram sie do urologa. Co moze byc przyczyna tego zjawiska ? Na śniadanie zjadlem tylko jajecznice , nie pijam duzo plynow ale w wiekszosci jest to herbata.

----------


## nnn123

Najczęstsze przyczyny to: przewodnienie, zapalenie dróg moczowych, stres oraz nerwica. W tych badaniach wymieniona jest kreatynina i morfologia?

----------


## setzer

Tak ale wyniki dostane w poniedzialek. Dodam ze jakis czas temu mialem podobne objawy i gdy zrobilem badania wszystko bylo w porzadku. Czy urolog moze cos na to poradzic?

----------


## nnn123

W niektórych laboratoriach normy bywają zbyt szerokie.




> ...Czy urolog moze cos na to poradzic?


Bardziej bym powiedział że neurolog albo uprzednio dołączyć niewielkie ilości żurawiny do codziennego menu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Miałem taki problem i leczyłem się u psychologa, endokrynologa i urologa. Leków nałykałem się co niemiara a okazalo się że mam zawalony organizm grzybami i bakteriami. Wejdz na dlaczegochoruje.info i poczytaj albo po prostu pogadaj z kimś i powiedz jak to u ciebie wyglada,. Bo dla mnie lazenie po lekarzach i trucie watroby kolejnymi lekami okazalo sie wykanczaniem wlasnego zdrowia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mialem identyczne objawy i to minelo niemal samo ale pojawilo sie niemal w tym samym czasie zapalenie jądra/najądrza... i z tym poszedlem do lekarza... no i chyba teraz mam jeszcze inny stan sapalny...

----------


## Sklepik Seniora

Co do braku barwy moczu, raczej nie masz się czym przejmować, bo to normalne, kiedy oddaje się go często. Być może mocz rano ma intensywniejszą barwę? Chyba to nie infekcja, gdyż przy niej, często ma się tylko wrażenie, że chce się oddać mocz, a w praktyce ciężko to zrobić. Nie napisałeś czy Cię coś boli lub szczypie? Być może w ostatnim czasie przeżywałeś jakieś stresy? Jest ryzyko, że przyczyną problemu jest tło nerwowe.

----------

